# kid crying after disbudding?



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

I disbudded two kids this afternoon. the Lamancha doeling is constantly crying since then, been about an hour. She has eaten from her mom, and then either stands around crying out or goes and lays down and cries.

I have never had a kid do this, they usually act like nothing happened or maybe just don't feel well for a bit, but none have ever cried like this.

I do cool their heads off after disbudding with an ice pack, but other than that pretty much leave them alone. they look ok to me, nice copper rings. She's a week old.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I have had a couple do that and I gave them banamine and they got better. Maybe put ice on her head again?


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Mar 1, 2011)

Put her on banamine or dexamethasone in a pinch.

The only time I've seen that was from heat meningitis. Essentially, you either used a cool iron and applied it too long, or burned too long and irritated the brain meninges, causing them to swell. Can cause death if it swells enough or if it causes so much pain they do decide to stop eating.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I wouldn't start Dex unless there is swelling or weeping. Banamine dosed down from 1cc per 100 pounds usually gets it with just one shot. Vicki


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

I had a doe kid like that last year. She bawled and bawled and then .... more frighteningly... she began just standing hunched with her eyes squinted shut like she was very ill. She terrified me. I thought I had done brain damage or something. It turns out....more than a year later... I've noted that she's my loud-mouthed pistol yearling drama queen!  Banamine ought to do the trick. She may just be like my doeling from last year.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

i wonder if you did the banamine about 1/2 hr. before your going to disbud, like you do with children that get vaccinations, if that would help. ugh! i dont like horns but the disbud process really makes me squimish. i can stick my bare arm from butt to tongue in a goat or cow but the disbudding makes me squirm and gag! :ick


----------



## creekmom (Aug 6, 2010)

How is she doing this morning Carol?


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry about the delay in replying, I also have a very sick two legged kid right now.

I have decided she's going to be a big "drama queen" . Of course after I posted the question I went out and checked on her and she was acting just fine. Today she was just fine too.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Well that is good news Caro! :biggrin


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, banamine before disbudding (or wethering) is helpful.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I must be a mean goat owner..I never give banamine to yougsters during either disbuddings or wethering  I guess I never thought of it cuz; they get over it quick. But no need to worry about wethering this year, cuz' I'm having all doelings except for the buck that is allready sold! Did ya know


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't give it routinely either, but if I have a kid that is crying or what I call barking...I give the banamine. Vicki


----------

